# dumb newb question  but what is the black stuff left in pipes? can i smoke it?



## moosesmokespot (Apr 22, 2006)

my friend told me i could but i dont know.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

its resin from the smoke....its pretty harsh and not too good for your lungs...i wouldn't smoke it but you can


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

on the other hand, I have resorted to and smoked my resin and like LdyL said, its not so easy on the lungs...but I (run out of pot a lot) usually end up scraping my pipe in between. I say...smoke away!  Of course my voice sounds like shit afterwards.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm thankful to the tar and nasty build up which holds a low grade thc.. prolly lower than your average schwaggy dirt weed... But during those hard times it really helps you get through.. So i personally say Yes Smoke it.. but only when your dry.. and when you get weed again you'll full appericaite it..


----------



## NickTheQuick (Apr 22, 2006)

hey, i always thought that the resin in the bowls contained a lot of thc, i guess its not true?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Pranic! I'm with you...when theres a need! Which seems pretty often lately


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 22, 2006)

NickTheQuick said:
			
		

> hey, i always thought that the resin in the bowls contained a lot of thc, i guess its not true?


The variables involved are numerous. The type of weed, amount of heat at the base of the bowl, the method of drawing on the bowl......

If someone were to smoke only WW in a bowl and always repack it before it was completely empty, the resin that melted into the area behind the bowl could be serious shit.

Of course, if like me you have also smoked the bowl dry and sucked fire all the way down it hundreds of times, then you'll have something entirely different.

THC degradation starts at 100 degrees F. The degradation increases with time and additional heat and introductions of contaminants.

I've never owned a pipe that I haven't cleaned out and smoked the resin. I think the next batch will be done in ISO just to see what I get.


----------



## onie_wonderboy (Jun 17, 2006)

smoke the rez.i always do, and dont clean your pipe every time you smoke. i once was a newb, just tryin to help out


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 17, 2006)

I am the opposit of all you guys/gals, I never clean my pipe (unless It gets to clogged)  Keep the resin buildup, its satisfying to see and it brings back great memories!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 18, 2006)

That black slime that gathers in the stem is certainly NOT resin.
It's a by-product of the combustion process.  There are small amt's of mainly various cannibanoids and maybe a bit of THC in that gross goo.
In my life I've tried smoking it twice, both times I barely got high; both times I got a headache.
Only having that to smoke is God's way of telling you you're not growing enough.


----------



## OhioDood (Jun 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The variables involved are numerous. The type of weed, amount of heat at the base of the bowl, the method of drawing on the bowl......
> 
> If someone were to smoke only WW in a bowl and always repack it before it was completely empty, the resin that melted into the area behind the bowl could be serious shit.
> 
> ...


 
OK right now, I am very high. I'm just laying that out there in case I sound like an ass. But anyways, whenever I see a post by Stoney Bud, and I read it, I think of him like Dumbledore from Harry Potter. Because his aviator is some wizard looking guy and then Stoney Bud is like older and extremely knowledgable. . Does anyone else get that? I don't know, he's just Dumbledore of the forum to me, and that was on my chest and I wanted to share it  Have a good day.


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 18, 2006)

STONERS.... yup he's just like dumbledore.. haha..


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 18, 2006)

lmao i never taught of dumbledore when it came to stoney bud but its true he always says some crazy knowlegble thing (is that how you spell it?) but yeah i like to scrap that resin and smoke it i always get a big ball of resin when i scrape my bowls and the resin really gets me high


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2006)

Ganja, I swear I think you say that kind of thing just to hang some bait out in front of everyone.

Yes, the dark sticky stuff does contain LOTS of resin, right out of the MJ that has been smoked in that bowl. Resin becomes more and more viscous, (very thin like water), when heated. Everyone who's smoked any knows how it gets real thin and runny when heated.  This happens on the plant as well. When you heat the weed, SOME of the resin from the weed will run down that pipe stem. Depending on the type of weed smoked and the method of heating, (as I already said), more or less THC will be in the resin found in the pipe stem.

You are BY FAR the minority when discussing "the black goo" or the "black slime" you refer to. In the last 55+ years of being around stoners, I've met thousands of them and with the excepting of only a few, they ALL have smoked the RESIN that collects in the stem of any pipe used to smoke MJ, and they've done so if they have weed or not.

When I scrape out the RESIN, I always look at it and think, "Very cool, I get another chance to get high from the same weed", and I ALWAYS get a great buzz from it. I've seen so many people get high from it, that I wonder how in the world you aren't and why in the world you get a headache from it.

OhioDood, you crack me up man! I've never seen any of the movies or read the books in that series, so I'm unfamiliar with the characters names, but I guess if I was to be a character in a story, "Dumbledore" would be a good one! Hahahahahahahaa.

Pranic, I see you so little anymore! I hope you're doing great. Now, let me just tap you on the head with my wand........

FaTal1, I agree with you! I love getting that stuff out and burnin it up!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> OhioDood, you crack me up man! I've never seen any of the movies or read the books in that series, so I'm unfamiliar with the characters names, but I guess if I was to be a character in a story, "Dumbledore" would be a good one! Hahahahahahahaa.


 
Hey SB. They gave you a massive compliment. He is the head dude that teaches at the school Harry Potter goes too.

On a note with the bowl scrapings. It may not taste good. may be sticky and gross. but man, when I was without. that stuff got me through. Just 4-5 hits and I was ok until I got my stash replenished. "Waste not..Want not".


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 19, 2006)

i wish i could say i never scraped out my pieces,lol


sigh


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 19, 2006)

Well the only thing is if your down to stems and seeds add the resin and have a black lung experience, it'll make you appreciate good bud more, but it'll also get you through hard times!


----------



## bmello (Jun 19, 2006)

OhioDood said:
			
		

> OK right now, I am very high. I'm just laying that out there in case I sound like an ass. But anyways, whenever I see a post by Stoney Bud, and I read it, I think of him like Dumbledore from Harry Potter. Because his aviator is some wizard looking guy and then Stoney Bud is like older and extremely knowledgable. . Does anyone else get that? I don't know, he's just Dumbledore of the forum to me, and that was on my chest and I wanted to share it  Have a good day.


 
True, true, everytime I see a post from him, I feel the same, but for me it is gandolf from Lord of the Rings!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks ya'll !!

If I knew all that magic, I'd make all of us rich!!!!!!

Ok, I'm trying it anyway. Everyone check your bank balances.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Thanks ya'll !!
> 
> If I knew all that magic, I'd make all of us rich!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm trying it anyway. Everyone check your bank balances.


 
instead of throwing in that green paper in our bank accounts how bout you make weed grow in our back yards?  lol


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to see that myself!!!!


----------



## mikey (Jun 20, 2006)

resin is some funny stuff but im not a big fan of it because of its taste and how sticky it is


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm on here so little anymore... being bounced around... kinda like one of those super balls you can get for a quarter out of the little machines at the grocery store. just imagine how many bouncy balls are sold every year.... thats alot, all because a kid stood infront of the machine and screamed till his mother gave him a quarter... wish it was me getting the quarter,so hell yeah ship me some weed to my bank account, i'd never go broke anymore. so yeah back to what i was saying i'm hardly around always at work or runnin around.. or so fucked up i can't move. Ok.. back to the resin talk... The Blacker the Berry the Sweeter the Juice
Oh yeah... def agree with the comment that it's like smoking the weed a second time...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well this is the resin that i poke out of the stem in my bong everytime i clean it which is once a week. I will tell you this it will get you high. I myself think it gives you a burned out type of high but never the less it gets you high. *


----------



## onie_wonderboy (Jun 20, 2006)

or just make our stashes get a lil.....well maybe alot bigger.


----------



## cottonchops (Jun 20, 2006)

i've dug through the garbage in search of my weed thinking maybe i'd accidently thrown it away.i just hide it from myself sometimes.and iv'e too smoked resin, only i saturate my resin in cotton,roll it into small balls,let it set up a little and then smoke it up! when i use this process i get double the tokes and when it's all smoked up, all that's left is a small hardened nugget.no sticky mess just empty and reload.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

personally i smoke the rein but only when needed 
sometime i scrape it and ball it up and put it in my empty herb stash can  and let it roll around and it picks up the kif or keef and its not that bad of asmoke especially when u need it


----------



## A.K. (Jun 21, 2006)

yea you can smoke it melt it into a ball and put it in your peice and SMOKE IT


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 21, 2006)

TBG that pic makes me want to never touch resin ever again lol


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 26, 2006)

i scrape my peices like once a month. that stuff gets me really high. i always think of it as extremely concentrated THC. i'm no chemist though.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 27, 2006)

Whats Residue??.....No wait, Whats Resin Do?  

J/K- That was a joke me and my friends used to have when we ran out of kind herb.  We would scrape our pieces and get a massive resin ball...and let me tell you that stuff gets you baked  , especially when its dank resin.  It is however IMHO a real different high, for me it is more intense and then real cheesy.  It hits hard and then cheeses out. Anyhow like someone said earlier if your dry you might as well put it to good use.  Peace Out and GG


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> for me it is more intense and then real cheesy. It hits hard and then cheeses out.


Hhahaahaha, you're crackin me up! It's funny how words mean different things through the years.

Back in my younger years, if you said something was "Cheesy", you'd mean it was "Cheap", poorly made. Like "I don't like balsawood airplanes, they seem like they're cheesy as hell. Back then, everyone would know exactly what you meant. Now you've shown me another meaning of the term "cheesy".

Cool.

Hey, everything facinates me when I'm high man.


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

What does cheesy mean now?


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

big bowl or raisonbran big bowl of resin man!


----------



## Marv5635 (Nov 17, 2020)

moosesmokespot said:


> my friend told me i could but i dont know.....



Bro I’m from the year 2020 it’s ok I promise you wanna savor it rn ....savor it allllllllll


----------



## sharonp (Nov 17, 2020)

Resins is good to build up in your bowl if you are smoking weed with a high THC content. When you smoke it, sometimes you get pretty high. You can ruin it though buy smoking cheap low grade pot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2020)

That black shit is also not good for your lungs. Clean your pipe with alcohol and use fresh flowers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Heck sure it's OK to s.moke if you want to end up looking like Me,,,,,,,,
Garbage don't smoke it and take risk of damaging your lungs, they are the only set you have, Dummy


----------



## Lextar7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't smoke it dude. I used to back in the day  when I was in school(30-40 years ago) Sure you get high but the       crash used to be tough. that's just my opinion but if you can save some flower for times like this it will be worth it.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Nov 18, 2020)

14 year old thread, bet none of them folks are here no more


----------

